# RICHMOND, BC | Hollybridge At River Green | 12 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hollybridge At River Green is a new condo development 
by ASPAC 
currently in preconstruction at Hollybridge Way, Richmond. The development is scheduled for completion in 2023. Sales for available units range in price from $622,800 to over $1,061,800. Hollybridge At River Green has a total of 171 units. Sizes range from 575 to 3000 square feet. 

















View attachment 256761


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hollybridge


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

